# New Member



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all.

Just wanted to stop by and give a shout out. This is my first day and post here.

Look forward to being part of the community, thanks for having me.

Sick0


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2011)

Sick0 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and give a shout out. This is my first day and post here.
> 
> ...


Welcome...:smile3:


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah. Welcome. This is a great community. Full of good people and great development. Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to Rootzwiki !


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

welcome man. if u ever need anything feel free to pm me


----------

